# Male Gerbil Doubled if not more in size



## dale1986 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ive had my male gerbil around 18 months now and hes always been very active with his cage friend, eat and drank but all of a sudden he's doubled if not tripled in size since I cleaned him out a week ago. He is still eating regular but his eyes are barely open and he looks bloated / round is the best way to describe him.

Any help would be great.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He needs to see a vet. Sounds like a tumour or something.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a Syrian hamster that ballooned. It turned out she had a cyst on her liver. Please take him to see a vet asap. If hes squinting his eyes its probably because he's suffering.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Rodents can go downhill in health FAST (an evolutionary tactic to avoid being targeted by predators as weak), so it's important to get them seen by a vet when you first notice something's up rather than leaving it to monitor. It's quite concerning really that with symptoms this serious that your vet wasn't first post of call. Either way, I hope you've taken him to a vet in the past week since posting and have just not updated the thread.


----------



## pp50616 (May 10, 2017)

Have you been feeding him more treats than usual? I have a male gerbil who gets fat quickly if I feed him an extra seed every day, but when I forget to give my gerbils a daily sunflower seed he gets back to his normal size. But it sounds like your gerbil is sick because of his squinting eyes and the fact that he has gotten so much larger. I would recommend taking him to a vet, because I am no professional


----------

